

	 Stallman's Attacks Are 'Childish', Says Canonical Community Manager - wyclif
http://news.efytimes.com/e1/96367/Stallman-Attacks-Are-Childish-Says-Canonical-Community-Manager

======
pif
Up-voted the article submission, not Bacon's reply.

